# age of this (dead) raccoon (WARNING - image)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fur coloring tells me that is a young cub----


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

age of this fox??


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems rather an academic exercise to me. I am betting neither is going to get any older!:no:


----------



## guynextdoor (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't the dead deserve some privacy?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

black and white fox:no:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

chrisn said:


> black and white fox:no:


maybe a coyote???


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hammerlane said:


> maybe a coyote???


 
maybe a skunk:whistling2:


----------

